# small white worms



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

last weekend, i ran out of CO2 and got a small algae explosion in my tank. the back wall is covered in a fine layer of green stuff.

i was looking closely at it just now, and noticed that there small, thin, white worms moving about.

so here're my questions:
1. what are they,
2. how do i get rid of them?

i'd rather not have to nuke the tank, but i will if there's no other way of getting rid of them.

PS: i currently have no fish, just plants and shrimp. i return my white clouds and peppered cories on monday.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Most probably planaria. Harmless to fish, some fish will eat them, They are usually caused by a dirty or overfed tank. Do some water changes and lay off feeding, then feed smaller amounts, and they will go away.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v420/BV77/?action=view&current=Fishroom041405.jpg
http://www.fish-as-pets.com/2007/11/planaria-detritus-internet-answers.html
http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/having_trouble_p2.htm


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks. i'll vacuum the gravel and do a water change tomorrow.

and nice fish room, dude. but i keep finding myself looking at your dog's butt.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nematodes, if they're really small and eating the algae. You can't conveniently get rid of them, really, but getting rid of the algae at least keeps them off the glass.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

right. i plan on cleaning the glass starting in a bit.

i thought a little more about vacuuming last night and ran into a quandary; how to i vacuum the substrate without sucking up any of the baby shrimp i have in my tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Erm.. very carefully?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i also just noticed white spots i wonder if that's shrimp larvae or something else nasty.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

so...... are these worms somethig i should worry about?

trashion's got me all knotted up over ****************hair worms and what they could do to my shrimp.

EDIT: i can't saw "H0rse?"


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i have baby guppies eating the little worms in my shrimp tanks...


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

the problem is that i have baby shrimp. so i don't want fish in there eating them too if possible. and i don't have enough ground cover at the moment.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you have some way to remove the shrimp? Then you could clean it.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i guess i could house all the shrimp in a bucket for a week or so. then maybe i can completely clean out the and will have to re-cycle it. :sigh:


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

All part of the joy of keeping aqaria I enjoy maintenance like that.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

hacket said:


> All part of the joy of keeping aqaria I enjoy maintenance like that.


you're a sick bastard.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

gil_ong said:


> you're a sick bastard.


???????????.


----------

